# MultiPoint Computing - Is this past or future?



## neondrmr (Mar 22, 2011)

Way back in the day when computers were bigger than your refrigerator, the common thought which is now misunderstood, was that the average person didn't need a computer. This is where people start laughing and miss the next part of the thought, but they might want access to one. From this concept came the data center we all know and love/hate, terminal emulators or just plain terminals, and some reasonable but debatable proof that we don't need our own computer, just access to one big computer.

Now return to the current world, and consider the following product offered by Microsoft:

Windows MultiPoint Server 2011

A server that, one assumes, uses some combination of Remote Service and Virtualization, to provide between 10 and 20 complete (and controlled) windows experiences to client terminals. The server software allows for things like easily monitoring what a user is doing, blocking one, some, or all users for working, sharing any one screen in the network to all the other screens, and much more. All very useful classroom situation tools. I could even see this being useful at home to monitor and control what the kids are doing, while sharing admin access with the spouse of course. But what about the next leap in use, at the office, wherever that might be. Have a look the text of this add taken from a populer tech purchasing site I'm being careful not to plug here:

HP MultiSeat Server
[WEBQUOTE="http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6577303&csid=_21"]*HP MultiSeat ms6000 BM459AT Desktop PC and HP MultiSeat t100 WB216AT Thin Client (x 6) Bundle*
Deploy a small, cost-effective yet efficient and secured small computer terminals environment with the HP MultiSeat ms6000 BM459AT Desktop PC and HP MultiSeat t100 WB216AT Thin Client (x 6) Bundle. The HP MultiSeat ms6000 Desktop PC works as a server with the use of Microsoft MultiPoint Server 2010 while the (6) HP MultiSeat t100 Thin Clients work as terminals with no memory, CPU or hard-drive, leaving the bulk of the processing to take place on the MultiPoint Server PC thus minimizing workstations deployment and IT expenses! 
[/WEBQUOTE]

See anything there about educational use? Me neither. Now imagine your manager being able to view what your viewing on the computer, and not knowing they are doing that. Or having them be able to on the fly add domains to black lists so even your mail.somedomainnobodyheardof.tlc address to check your web mail, never mind Google, can be cut off pretty quick too. Blocking all access so everybody goes to the staff meeting on time, etc. As the manager, this would rock, as the employee, it would be the end of any real personal use of the computer while at work.

Of course, we aren't supposed to use the computer at work for personal stuff. I've seen several people fired for doing dumb things like playing video games, watching Netflix (yes, really!), and the ever popular looking at porn. Those things are in a different category however than, for example, checking my email at 4:30 to see if my wife wants me to get the kids today. In my opinion at least.

What do you think? Are corporate assets just for corporate use, and the modern reversion to a central computer and terminals just what we need to keep employees in line and lower costs? Or does this level of control go past reasonable expectations, and even though I may not have an expectation of privacy at work, I do have some expectation to be treated with dignity, which this takes away.


----------

